# K1 kerosene storage



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Friend has a 55 gal drum of fresh K1 kerosene that he will be unable to use this year, He offered a deal that's hard to turn down.
Besides PRI-D is there any off the shelf auto parts additive???
Does K1 even need a preservative???
This kero will be stored in new steel drum in an out building and used in a radiant style kero heater next season.
Thanks for any input,


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't add anything. It will be good for many years.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

With that amount of fuel, I would not mess around, it would get treated with Pri-D.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

tab said:


> With that amount of fuel, I would not mess around, it would get treated with Pri-D.


Curious, what does Pri=D do?


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Had a friend of mine let me pump out an old Kero tank that had a couple hundred gallons in it. He had no idea how old it was (was left by previous homeowner). I pumped it into 55 gallon drums. Only problem I found was it had a good bit of water in it. Put a fuel/water seperator on the fuel line and have been running it in my kero heater and adding a little to the diesel pickup. Added PRi-d to the 4 drums we won't use this year just to be careful. The fuel/water seperator/filter came off a junkyard truck. Think I paid 5 bucks for it and just changed the filter and fittings.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

I have stored K1 for years in 55 gallon drums with no additives. I do use a Mr. Funnel when pumping out of the drum into smaller containers.

Mr. Funnel gets out any water or moisture.

Other than PAW fiction I see no practical application for a diesel treatment in Kerosene.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

D Lynn said:


> Curious, what does Pri=D do?



PRI-D ( and PRI-G for gasoline ) preserves the fuel if you intend to use it in an engine....keeps the cetane or octane rating up to fuel standards. It is a far better preservative than Stabil brand.

For direct burning, such as a kero heater, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

wvstuck said:


> I have stored K1 for years in 55 gallon drums with no additives. I do use a Mr. Funnel when pumping out of the drum into smaller containers.
> 
> Mr. Funnel gets out any water or moisture.
> 
> Other than PAW fiction I see no practical application for a diesel treatment in Kerosene.


I do the same, like wvstuck. Haven't had any problems whatsoever...kero used in heaters and in lamps (when needed).


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

D Lynn said:


> Curious, what does Pri=D do?


There is some good info on their website and also a lot of good info on this site. Many people here have practical experience with the product. It explains it better than I.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

D Lynn said:


> Curious, what does Pri=D do?



I always understood that full stabilizers like Pri-D and Sta-Bil kept gasoline from breaking down into things like kerosene and varnish.

I don't know what Kerosene breaks down into.

Doing a quick search I found the sale pitch from Pri-D:

&#8226; Tanks remain free of slime and sludge 

Improved Heater Performance &#8211; PRI-D works chemically within kerosene fuel to improve the combustion process. Improved combustion means improved performance.

Extended Storage Life &#8211; Properly treated with PRI-D, your kerosene fuel will stay fresh in storage for months and even years at a time. Tests have shown where PRI-D has gone a step further, actually restoring old fuel to refinery-fresh conditions. If you are storing kerosene fuel for any period of time, you can&#8217;t afford to be without PRI-D.


----------
Personally, I seldom use my kerosene heater these days. I have a 5 gallon plastic fuel can of it that was last filled in 2001 and it still lights up the heater without smoking.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Howdy folks, the local hardware store has an additive, $4/5oz. will treat 80 gal. of Kero.
Hmmm,a little more research is needed.

The "new" steel drum I bought for $20 from the local BP bulk dealer is a cleaned, repainted, pressure tested drum.
I'm using this drum to transfer from my friends kero.
I might get a few more drums just for future reference.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> Don't add anything. It will be good for many years.


Agreed. I ended up with several hundred gallons of kerosene when I bought a 2,000 gallon storage tank. The kerosene was at least ten years old when I bought it. And the tank it was stored in was vented to the atmosphere. The kerosene was still good after all of that time setting.

If you store the drum outside, cover the top. Otherwise the normal expansion and contraction of the drum can "inhale" water if it covers the bung hole.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Very good info, thanks everyone!


----------

